# BBM going cross-platform this summer



## mwgdrwg (May 14, 2013)

Wow, this is unexpected, and great.

http://crackberry.com/bbm-go-cross-platform-summer

Personally, I hope it takes off on Android and iOS because I am not keen on what Whatsapp does with my data, and don't like having it on my phone. In addition BBM has also got a lot of great features that Whatsapp hasn't got. Very interesting move.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 14, 2013)

So, the one exclusive thing that BB has, the one thing that keeps kids buying their phones, will now be available on everything else.

Errrr, am I the only one that sees that as a monumentally stupid business move


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, the one exclusive thing that BB has, the one thing that keeps kids buying their phones, will now be available on everything else.
> 
> Errrr, am I the only one that sees that as a monumentally stupid business move


 
Possibly. Maybe the kids were leaving to go with Whatsapp anyway? It's pretty brave, a lot of people want this. I think it will be good for the company.

I got a Z10 for many reasons, not just BBM. The more the merrier for me


----------



## salem (May 14, 2013)

I've not used it, but I thought the benefit of BBM was that it was free to use (i.e didn't use data). But data now is so cheap that I can't see that as being much of selling point = losing people so I guess by going cross platform they can still hope to maintain something. Probably the best decision out of the not so great available options.


----------



## mincepie (May 14, 2013)

I feel like the only person in my age group without WhatsApp...
But the battery is so poor on my smartphone that I don't need something else to eat at my battery. I'm not convinced that other people have much better battery just they all have nice office jobs where they can plug in and charge all day at work.

With my technical hat on I do have slight concerns about WhatsApp and privacy etc. But I wouldn't pretend that anything else is much better, I'm sure Google etc knows where I am and who my contacts are through phone location and cookies on my browser etc.

I can't see how BBM will be much better for battery tho? Anything that has to keep checking with the mothership for new messages will surley eat through batteries?

Too add...there are too many walled gardens, I think this is the way forwards. People keep asking me for Facetime, but I don't have iPhone...


----------



## salem (May 14, 2013)

mincepie said:


> I can't see how BBM will be much better for battery tho? Anything that has to keep checking with the mothership for new messages will surley eat through batteries?


 
I *think* that the blackberry offering works at a hardwork/network level, rather then over regular data connection (which is why you need a blackberry tariff to make full use). BBM would therefore be more like SMS than something like WhatsApp. That's at present on blackberry hardware with a blackberry tarriff. I guess on another phone they'd just have to use the data layer or licence the tech to other manufacturers.

Note - that's all based on a vague memory I have of how it works, probably got some holes in it!


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, the one exclusive thing that BB has, the one thing that keeps kids buying their phones, will now be available on everything else.
> 
> Errrr, am I the only one that sees that as a monumentally stupid business move


 
Although they've tried to spin this as a demonstration of confidence in their own hardware & OS platform, it could easily be seen as just the opposite. They could be hedging their bets so that they still have a theoretical survival pathway if their hardware sales dont recover, by salvaging the success of BBM and living on as a provider of such services.

Or, less drastically if their hardware business doesnt totally die or if they arent planning for that right now, they may think that getting users of other platforms to try their messaging service might encourage users to switch to a device of theirs with physical keyboard. They dont have to have delusional expectations about what small fraction of Android or iPhone users might switch in order to still make this exercise worthwhile.

Where it would turn out to be the stupid business move you suggest is if some of those who are still bothering to buy blackberry hardware are doing so only for these services and not for other reasons like they keyboard, in which case they have indeed neutered the killer selling point of their platform.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 15, 2013)

salem said:


> I *think* that the blackberry offering works at a hardwork/network level, rather then over regular data connection (which is why you need a blackberry tariff to make full use). BBM would therefore be more like SMS than something like WhatsApp. That's at present on blackberry hardware with a blackberry tarriff. I guess on another phone they'd just have to use the data layer or licence the tech to other manufacturers.
> 
> Note - that's all based on a vague memory I have of how it works, probably got some holes in it!


 
One thing's for certain. BBM messages are secure, unlike unencrypted WhatsApp messages. And you only have to swap pins, not upload your entire contacts list to the WhatsApp servers!


----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2013)

Just in time for this summers round of rioting.


----------



## mauvais (May 16, 2013)

mincepie said:


> I can't see how BBM will be much better for battery tho? Anything that has to keep checking with the mothership for new messages will surley eat through batteries?


It doesn't work like that. Without getting too technical - though happy to - you leave a connection to the mothership open, without any real overhead. Every 15 minutes or so, something happens to keep it alive. When a message is ready for delivery, the mothership prods you over the channel (called push), rather than you having to repeatedly ask whether you've received anything (called polling).

The less of these push channels, the better; i.e. there are significant battery savings by having everything go over this one mechanism, rather than one for every different app.

That's how BBM works, although other platforms have it; Apple's APNS, Google's GCM (nee C2DM) and so on.


----------



## grit (May 19, 2013)

elbows said:


> Although they've tried to spin this as a demonstration of confidence in their own hardware & OS platform, it could easily be seen as just the opposite. They could be hedging their bets so that they still have a theoretical survival pathway if their hardware sales dont recover, by salvaging the success of BBM and living on as a provider of such services.


 
These are the last desperate gasps for air made by a company drowning.


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, the one exclusive thing that BB has, the one thing that keeps kids buying their phones, will now be available on everything else.
> 
> Errrr, am I the only one that sees that as a monumentally stupid business move


 
Nope. First thing I thought of when I read the title. Mental decision, IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

Surprised it took them this long tbh...it's been clear for a while that cross platform messaging is a big thing...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2013)

BBM is coming out for iOS/Android today, maybe:

http://crackberry.com/bbm-launching-android-and-ios-today


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep, after fucking up the launch recently the last messenger app anyone cares about is coming out...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, whatever. Yep, they fucked up the launch but it will be interesting to see the uptake. I use it alongside Whatsapp and SMS...they will still work  It is my messenger app of choice because it has features those don't have.

If any U75 users check it out, let me know if you want to swap pins, I'll set up a U75 group.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Well, whatever. Yep, they fucked up the launch but it will be interesting to see the uptake. I use it alongside Whatsapp and SMS...they will still work  It is my messenger app of choice because it has features those don't have.
> 
> If any U75 users check it out, let me know if you want to swap pins, I'll set up a U75 group.



Have downloaded it out of curiosity. It is taking its time to give me access


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2013)

There's a waiting list? What is this? A bad nightclub?

*checks shirt & shoes*


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2013)

Set up a u75 group


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

magneze said:
			
		

> There's a waiting list? What is this? A bad nightclub?
> 
> *checks shirt & shoes*



It asked me to enter email address and wait for an email to set up. Nothing yet


----------



## mauvais (Oct 22, 2013)

magneze said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm


A curious set of feedback on that page.


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It asked me to enter email address and wait for an email to set up. Nothing yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2013)

They're royally screwed this up. Even my BBM loving mates are now pissed off with this. Looks like WhatsApp etc has NOTHING to worry about.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

Still no word from 7am ish this morning


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2013)

Total fail again. September was "oops, we lost control of the source code and there's a rogue app", now those of us who are still interested are told we're in a queue.

This is why you're going out of business, BlackBerry, exactly this sort of shit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2013)

Quite strange that the can't manage it. As a company, it must be orders of magnitude larger than Whatsapp. But the smaller company seems to roll out updates with no big problems. Shame really.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2013)

An ex-Blackberry user now on Android is back using it and it seems to be working great, she has the same pin and everything. Also a an friend that is an Apple fan is loading it just to check it out. so there is some interest. 10 million downloads in 24 hours in fact - http://crackberry.com/bbm-android-and-iphone-sees-over-10-million-downloads

Staggered release must make it frustrating as fuck for those still waiting though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> An ex-Blackberry user now on Android is back using it and it seems to be working great. Also a an friend that is an Apple fan is loading it just to check it out. so there is some interest. 10 million downloads in 24 hours in fact - http://crackberry.com/bbm-android-and-iphone-sees-over-10-million-downloads
> 
> Staggered release must make it frustrating as fuck for those still waiting though.



Not really frustrating. More curiosity than any actual desire to have it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not really frustrating. More curiosity than any actual desire to have it.



Yeah, probably more slightly annoying than frustrating I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2013)

24 hours now...


----------



## dervish (Oct 23, 2013)

So what is it's unique, standout feature? Why should I use this instead of Whatsapp/SMS/Hangouts? 

So far I can't find a single reason to use it over any of the other players.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 23, 2013)

dervish said:


> So what is it's unique, standout feature? Why should I use this instead of Whatsapp/SMS/Hangouts?
> 
> So far I can't find a single reason to use it over any of the other players.



Because its the official software of riot organisation.


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2013)

I reached the front of the queue. Entered all my details.

"Setting up BBM"

... forever ...

... well, 15 minutes ...

How long do I wait?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2013)

dervish said:


> So what is it's unique, standout feature? Why should I use this instead of Whatsapp/SMS/Hangouts?
> 
> So far I can't find a single reason to use it over any of the other players.



Well, over Whatsapp it has the follwing:

1. Doesn't use your phone number as ID
2. Doesn't use your contacts list/numbers
3. You know when a message is read
4. Better security/encryption
5. Wi-fi voice calling*
6. Wi-fi Video calling*
7. Screen sharing*
8. Groups
9. Channels*

That's off the top of my head, and may not include anything that you may find nice at all, but they are for me so there you go. * are BlackBerry phones only at the moment AKAIK.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just downloaded it myself for iPhone. Used to love BBM on my old Curve 8900, one of the best features it had (considering everything it didn't have/performed badly at).


----------



## dervish (Oct 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Well, over Whatsapp it has the follwing:
> 
> 1. Doesn't use your phone number as ID
> 2. Doesn't use your contacts list/numbers
> ...



I see a lot of those as advantages to the others tbh. I do have a lot of people on hangouts already and often talk to people using both the phone and the computer switching between the two mid conversation, which I don't believe is a feature on bbm yet,. 

I find that using my phone number and current contacts is really convenient as I don't have to find and invite loads of people to talk to me on a service they may not have signed up for. 
You know when a message is read on hangouts and whatsapp anyway.
I'm not sure I care about security and encryption as the NSA etc can probably read whatever they want anyway. 
Hangouts already does excellent video calling, but not voice yet which is a disadvantage, hopefully it will soon when they update it to include SMS. 
I've never used screen sharing on the phone but it could be useful I suppose. 
They all do group chat. 
Not sure what channels is.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2013)

dervish said:


> I see a lot of those as advantages to the others tbh. I do have a lot of people on hangouts already and often talk to people using both the phone and the computer switching between the two mid conversation, which I don't believe is a feature on bbm yet,.
> 
> I find that using my phone number and current contacts is really convenient as I don't have to find and invite loads of people to talk to me on a service they may not have signed up for.
> You know when a message is read on hangouts and whatsapp anyway.
> ...



Yeah I know it is convenient to use your contacts, but personally I dislike sending all my contacts and messages to a US based company that has an appalling record on security and encryption. But maybe that's just me.

Also, you *don't* know when a message is opened/read in Whatsapp, only that is been delivered to the device (one tick server, two ticks device).


----------



## dervish (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, you're right, you do on hangouts though which is what I mostly use.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2013)

dervish said:


> Oh yeah, you're right, you do on hangouts though which is what I mostly use.



I've not tried hangouts to be honest, I probably should.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2013)

Did any iOS/Android people get on, or are they still making people wait!?

Badgers

magneze


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep,  I'm on. Looks nice. Probably need to add people to get full value.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2013)

wtf is hangouts?


----------



## keybored (Oct 24, 2013)

As an aside, does anyone use Touch (formerly called PingChat)? I stuck with that after being promised BBM on Android for years and after having tried WhatsApp (horrible privacy leaker) and Google Talk (unreliable). My BlackBerry owning friends prefer it too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2013)

Right, think you can scan this to join the Urban group


----------



## dervish (Oct 24, 2013)

sim667 said:


> wtf is hangouts?


Hangouts is the new and improved version of Google talk. Apparently it will soon incorporate SMS which could be very useful.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2013)

dervish said:


> Hangouts is the new and improved version of Google talk. Apparently it will soon incorporate SMS *which could be very useful*.


 
Google search results based on the contents of your SMS messages


----------



## dervish (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah why not? They have all my other data.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 25, 2013)

Joined. More data for NSA to plough through.


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2013)

It's pretty nice. Feels like a well written app.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

The wait fucked me off. Now the registration thing is shit so deleting the app.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2013)

sim667 said:


> wtf is hangouts?


people making twats of themselves online


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Right, think you can scan this to join the Urban group View attachment 42404


 
Right, someone will have to explain how BBM works - slowly because I'm thick.  I've never used it on my blackberry, so am totally clueless. 

I scanned the barcode and it says 'no applications are registered to use this code' or something like that.  Not sure what that means?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 29, 2013)

On my phone it's...

open BBM 
click on Groups tab
click on More menu
Join Group 

...then the scanner/camera begins, scan the qr code, job done.


As an aside, the waiting list for BBM is no more. You just download it and register.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

Done.  I think! God I am so shit with technology.


----------



## Yata (Oct 29, 2013)

meh you need iOS 6+ for this just incase any of you are jailbreaked at 5.. like me.. ><


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

I've just checked my phone and it says the group invite was denied, so not sure whether it was that successful!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've just checked my phone and it says the group invite was denied, so not sure whether it was that successful!



Hmm, no idea. You should just join automatically when you scan it.

If not, pm me your pin and I will add you to the group.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Hmm, no idea. You should just join automatically when you scan it.
> 
> If not, pm me your pin and I will add you to the group.


 
I've no idea how to find my pin - will look through the help function to see if I can find out.  Can you tell I have absolutely no idea how this phone works?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2013)

In a message, type "mypin"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> In a message, type "mypin"


 
That doesn't seem to work - it just doesn't find anything.


----------



## keybored (Oct 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That doesn't seem to work - it just doesn't find anything.


Click on your own username and it will display your details (including PIN).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

keybored said:


> Click on your own username and it will display your details (including PIN).


 
Found it!  God I'm dim sometimes...

PM sent to mwgdrwg


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent you an invite to the group, not many users tbh


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

Done.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh well, that lasted long!  I'd left BBM open, and a while later it came up with a message saying 'temporary server error', and when I restarted it, the group had vanished.  Nice while it lasted I suppose!


----------

